# Captain "Tassie" Holmes. John Manners Hong Kong



## riverview

Hello,

I am doing some research into my fathers Life and times. I would be very happy to hear from any John Manners seafarers who knew or sailed with my father in the 1950's and 60's.
As a boy I sailed with him on the East Breeze, North Breeze, Yarra Breeze and Tweed Breeze.
My Uncle was Robert Perez De La Sala the owner of Manners.

Thank you.

Robert Holmes


----------



## exsailor

Welcome to Ships Nostalgia Robert.

I am sure your request will bring forth replies from several members who sailed with Manners in the 'good old days'. As you may guess by my avatar, I am ex Manners, but by the time I joined in 1972 the company was only a shadow of its former self. My first vessel, the Liberian flagged 'Pacific Saga' was operated by Carrington Agencies, but being chartered and subchartered by Japanese operators the only visible contact we had with Manners were our mail deliveries, pay cheques and reliefs. Only time I ever saw anyone from HQ was when I made a brief overnight stop in H.K en route from my first to second vessel, which was on long term charter and mostly crewed and operated by Djakarta Lloyd. Despite the fact the company was 'on the way out', I am still proud of my tme as a 'Manners man'.

Dennis.


----------



## riverview

Thanks for your reply Dennis. I remember Djakarta LLoyd. My fathers's last ship was the Panamanian registered Antonio Regidor which was Djakarta Lloyd.
Carrington Agencies was obviously named after the street in Mosman NSW where my uncle Robert's family lived and still lives.
I hope I get some more replies though it is all getting a long time ago now.

Cheers

Robert


----------



## BR_Reef

John Briggs, one of the regular contributors to this website, is an exManner's master if my memory still serves.


----------



## John Briggs

Hi Robert. Wow after the previous post I am probably wasting my time posting anything. Your head must be spinning.

I was Master in Manners from 68 to 72 and was mate for three years before that. I know your father's name very well but can't be sure if I met him or not.


----------



## vic pitcher

*Tassie Holmes*



riverview said:


> Hi Leratty,
> 
> Yes this whole thing is very strange. My sister is in contact with our De La Sala cousins. I'll find out if anyone knows about this. As I said in my previous post, Robert Ernest disappeared a long time ago but I have no knowledge of a wife or children.
> What I don't understand is why Brenda believes that Robert Ernest is me. Bizarre


Thanks yr pm

I am ex-Manners and sailed with Tassie Holmes in East Breeze in 1960.
I have seen your photo and you are the image of your father as I remember him. 
I also met a few of the younger members of the La Sala family in Sydney + the redoubtable Robert Perez himself on more than one occasion


----------



## riverview

Thanks Vic nice to hear from you.


----------



## Ship Wrecked

*Where is Robert Ernest de Lasala?*

Hello!

Re: Tassie Holmes –John Manners Shipping

Where is Robert Ernest de Lasala?

I am Jennifer de Lasala. I was married to Ernest de Lasala. Robert Ernest de Lasala is my son we are estranged. As far as I know Robert lives in Brisbane, Queensland, has two children and spends his time teaching handicapped children, writes poetry, dabbles in pottery and practices Zen Buddhism.

When Robert was just a few weeks old we spent about a month on the East Breeze (or was West Breeze?). In any case, Tassie Holmes was the captain and we were hijacked in mid ocean around end of January or early February 1961. The ship was en route to Algeria, during the Algerian war. The pirates boarded the ship (I have photos somewhere) and put a gun to Captain Holmes’s head and the ship was diverted to Morocco. It was an exciting time for many reasons.

Right now I have just completed writing a book about China, where I spent four years teaching English. Had a fantastic time. I arrived in 2000 and actually spent eleven years teaching English abroad, not only in China for four years, but also in Cambodia, Vietnam, Myanmar, Korea, Central Europe, Middle East, India, Nepal, Mexico and Guatemala.

Maybe you would like to read my book about China when it is published later on this year. I am now 81 years old.	Jennifer de Lasala


----------



## Ship Wrecked

*Captian Holmes - hijacked, West Breeze 1961*

4th July, 2014

Dear Robert Holmes,

Please reply so that I can give you information regarding the hijacking of the West Breeze 1961. I was on board the ship with my husband Ernest de Lasala and baby Robert.

Best wishes,

Jennifer de Lasala


----------



## Sister Eleff

Hello Jennifer, Robert Holmes hasn't been on Ships Nostalgia since March 2013. I suggest you email him through Ships Nostalgia or send him a Private Message through the site.


----------



## Ship Wrecked

*Robert Holmes - re Captain Holmes*

Dear Sister Eleff,

Thank you for replying to my message regarding Robert Holmes wishing to have information about his father Captain Holmes. I shall follow up your suggestion.

Kind regards,

Jennifer de Lasala


----------



## riverview

Hi jennifer.
Wow what a surprise. Your son robert is my second cousin. Robert perez de la sala was my uncle. I am now 63 tears old about 10 years older than your son.
I taught robert when he was about 16 at riverview in Sydney. I have never seen him since. However a couple of years ago a woman by the name of Brenda contacted me on this site claiming to be Roberts long lost wife. It was very strange. Anyway I contacted my cousin bob who told me that she was a serial pest who had been trying to get money out of the family for years.
My son's nick and tom live in brisbane and it would be nice if robert met them.
I live and work in Thailand. I too am a teacher and work for RMIT an Australian university.
My email is [email protected].
I haven't seen ernest for many many years but my sister elizabeth is in contact with him. I do hear from Bobby sometimes. 
I was on the east breeze in 1960 with my dad but I didn't know he was on the west breeze. I did know the french seized the west breeze however but didn't realise my dad was there.
I would be very interested in any information you have.
Please contact me on my email address.
Best regards
Robert Holmes


----------



## yogi t

I sailed with Eric Milroy on a New Zealand vessel in the early 70s. I recall that he was a Master with Manners. Also I believe he was Master on a Manners vessel that was escorted to a French port during the Algerian crisis, they were suspected of carrying arms .The RN failed to come to the aid of a British registered vessel on this occasion so was interested to read of the hijacking of the East Breeze
Eric had been a POW and had been interrogated by the Vichy French only to encounter one of them again on the West Breeze.
Best regards
John Taylor


----------



## Ship Wrecked

*Captian Holmes - hijacked, West Breeze 1961*

Dear Mr. Taylor,

Thank you for responding in relation to the West Breeze incident and giving me the name of the captain. I appreciate receiving the information that it was Eric Milroy who was the caption on the West Breeze on the 27th February, 1961 when it was hijacked in mid-ocean at the time when I was on the West Breeze with Ernest de Lasala and my baby Robert. As I recall it was the West Breeze, not the East Breeze. Perhaps I should try to dig up the photos I took at that time. I photographed the hijackers boarding the ship!

Yes, I understand the ship was suspected of carrying arms, but was told that in fact the shipment consisted of medical supplies, but who knows?

It is interesting to learn that you actually sailed with Eric Milroy on a New Zealand vessel in the early 70s. And as you mentioned, how odd that Eric Milroy had been a POW “and had been interrogated by the Vichy French only to encounter one of them again on the West Breeze.” As they say “life is stranger than fiction.” I must admit my life has been filled with incredible incidents that continue to this day!

As to my son, Robert. We are still estranged and he has no interest in me whatsoever, having lived away from me from when he was seven. He has also been estranged from his father for the best part of twenty-five years. However, after writing my message in the Ships Nostalgia I received a brief note from him on 1st June informing me that he is now living in Sydney with Brenda and his three children, the eldest child, believe it or not, is named “Robert” and is twenty-five years old!

I really appreciate the fact that you have written to me and explained that it was Eric Milroy who was the captain of the West Breeze. I was mistaken in thinking it was Tassie Holmes. It is a nice feeling to be able to bit by bit put the pieces of the jigsaw puzzle together.

Sincerest regards,

Jennifer de Lasala


----------



## DonaldW

*Tassie Holmes*

I sailed with Tassie Holmes as 2nd Mate on the "Culcairn"when it was bought in Sydney.
We went to Newcastle and loaded coal for Penang.
I went ashore with him in Penang and was intrigued by everybody bowing and greeting him with reverence. Over lunch at the E&O hotel he told me that he had been in command of the last Merchant Ship to leave Penang, steaming round the harbour firing off their little popgun on the stern as the Japanese Planes flew overhead.
Later as Master on the Pacific Era I had Ernest's son Robert as a cadet for the trip from Japan to Canada. While cleaning holds he fell down No3 hold. He wasn't badly hurt but badly shook up. Ernest met the ship on arrival and had him fully checked out by a Doctor.
Ernest then sailed back with us to Japan.
I wrote a book about my experiences with Manners.
DonaldW


----------



## Bris Vegas

riverview said:


> Hi jennifer.
> Wow what a surprise. Your son robert is my second cousin. Robert perez de la sala was my uncle. I am now 63 tears old about 10 years older than your son.
> I taught robert when he was about 16 at riverview in Sydney. I have never seen him since. However a couple of years ago a woman by the name of Brenda contacted me on this site claiming to be Roberts long lost wife. It was very strange. Anyway I contacted my cousin bob who told me that she was a serial pest who had been trying to get money out of the family for years.
> My son's nick and tom live in brisbane and it would be nice if robert met them.
> I live and work in Thailand. I too am a teacher and work for RMIT an Australian university.
> My email is [email protected].
> I haven't seen ernest for many many years but my sister elizabeth is in contact with him. I do hear from Bobby sometimes.
> I was on the east breeze in 1960 with my dad but I didn't know he was on the west breeze. I did know the french seized the west breeze however but didn't realise my dad was there.
> I would be very interested in any information you have.
> Please contact me on my email address.
> Best regards
> Robert Holmes


Hi. I was an acquaintance of your cousin Robert Ernest de la Sala for about 10 years and usually spoke to him a couple of times a week. I met him at the Toowong library (Brisbane) in the early 2000s. He said he was estranged from his parents and separated from his wife but never gave any further details. He told me he had worked as clerk for a shipping company in Sydney and attended Riverview. . I last spoke to him about 2015. He told me he was reconciled with his ex-wife and would be returning to Sydney to live with her. I've had no further contact with him since.


----------

